
Researchers show that memories reside in specific brain cells (2012) - espeed
http://news.mit.edu/2012/conjuring-memories-artificially-0322
======
sawwit
Could we please ban MIT news and instead link to the actual articles.
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v484/n7394/abs/nature11...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v484/n7394/abs/nature11028.html)

The reporting on MIT news is usually pretty vague and it lacks short
overviews.

------
pavement
So, I guess all that drinking finally succeeded in killing off that one memory
I had about... something...

Too bad I have no idea what else got taken down in the process.

